# imac G5 avec condenssateurs a changer ?



## ced28 (5 Septembre 2010)

Salut a tous, 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et je découvre le mac, enfin j'essaye ! 
Apres l'achat de mon iphone, dont je ne peux plus me passer, je décide donc d'acheter un imac, et la je tombe sur une annonce d'un imac G5 isight 17 hd 160 ect, mais avec des traits verticaux sur l'écran, ce dernier étant a 2 km et au prix de 40, je me suis renseigner avant de l'acheter bien sur, et j'ai vu qu'il fallais changer les condenssateurs.

Je suis donc aller le chercher, et meme avec les trait j'adorre, je trouve le system mieux que les windows, et une qualité de son, magnifique.


Mais n'éyant pas le matos qu'il faut :sick: je me tourne vers les membres de ce forum, car j'ai vu que pas mal de personnes le fesait.

Je suis de la region centre a 20 min de rambouillet(78)

Voila donc j'ai encore pas mal de questions sur cette ordinateur, mais tant qu'il ne fonctionne pas correctement 

Je vous remercie tous d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser, mais ca va de soit, je paye bien sur la personne qui sera me réparer mon imac, et proprement si possible 

Donc si une personne de la region centre ou alors regions parisienne, serait me faire ca 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Septembre 2010)

Ton iMac fonctionne bien mise à part les lignes ? C'est peut être la dalle LCD à changer. 

http://www.bricomac.com/dalle-lcd-imac-g5-17-isight_11_1850.html


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

Teste avec un écran externe, si le problème subsiste c'est la carte graphique
Sinon c'est l'écran. Auquel cas j'en ai d'avance, je peux te dépanner. 
Faudra juste faire gaffe au démontage de la bête, c'est assez retors.

PS et pas de problème de condensateurs sur les Rev. C (ou alors c'est un scoop)


----------



## ced28 (5 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ton iMac fonctionne bien mise à part les lignes ? C'est peut être la dalle LCD à changer.
> 
> http://www.bricomac.com/dalle-lcd-imac-g5-17-isight_11_1850.html


 
Salut, je prefferais que ca soit ca ! J'en ai deja changer un sur un portable acer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Teste avec un écran externe, si le problème subsiste c'est la carte graphique
> Sinon c'est l'écran. Auquel cas j'en ai d'avance, je peux te dépanner.
> Faudra juste faire gaffe au démontage de la bête, c'est assez retors.
> 
> PS et pas de problème de condensateurs sur les Rev. C (ou alors c'est un scoop)


 
Salut, il faut que je me procure l'adaptateur, car la prise a un format particulier.
Bah écoute, oui je serait acheteur si c'est bien la dalle qui est hs.

Mes symptomes sont, traits verticaux, et apres écran tt noir depuis peux, mais le system fonctionne toujours, car quand j'écoute la musique et que l'écran deviens noir, la musique fonctionne toujours.

Au risque de parraitre idiot c'est quoi un rev.C 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

ced28 a dit:


> c'est quoi un rev.C
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



La 3è génération (et dernière) de iMacs G5, avec iSight.

Toutes les infos _*ICI*_

De rien


----------



## ced28 (5 Septembre 2010)

Merci, effectivement le miens a le numero EMC NO: 2081, donc troisieme gen.

et avant il y a le descriptif: imac g5 17" 1.9/ 512 MB 160 GO.

Et il n'y a pas de problemes de condanssateurs avec ceux la ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

Question:


ced28 a dit:


> Et il n'y a pas de problemes de condanssateurs avec ceux la ?



Réponse:


Pamoi a dit:


> PS et pas de problème de condensateurs sur les Rev. C (ou alors c'est un scoop)


----------



## ced28 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bah m.... alors, je me casse la tete a chercher un probleme, la ou il n'y en a pas !

Donc ce que je vais faire dans un premier temps, c'est me procurer un adaptateur pour pouvoir brancher un moniteur.
Comme ca je serait tout de suite fixé si c'est la dalle ou autre chose !

Les problemes de dalle sont choses courante sur ce model ?

Dsl avec toute mes questions, mais je découvre le monde du mac, et en plus avec un en rade, alors c'est pas terrible pour commencer 

Mais pour le prix que je l'ai payé, je m'étais dit que c'étais une affaire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h54 ----------

Par contre y'a bien ecrit assemblé en chine  ca inspire pas la confiance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h08 ----------

Je viens de voir un autre membre qui a le mem probleme que moi, et un des membre (oldmac) lui a dit : "Les iSight son connus pour le cg Ati X600 qui lâche malheureusement soudée en BGA sur la carte mère c'est irremplaçable sans changer la cm. le coup de la cm est d'environ 400 d'occaz sans la main d'oeuvre, bien de trop cher pour la machine, solution changer de machine désolée")

Donc ca serait bien ma carte mere hs, et non ma dalle, vu qu'il ont l'air connu pour ce genre de probleme.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Septembre 2010)

sur ce modèle c'est fréquent que la carte graphique (soudée à la carte mère) lâche

la avec ton iMac tu joue à la loterie; c'est soit la dalle, et tu peux remplacer; ou la cg et l'iMac est quasi hs ...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (6 Septembre 2010)

le mien c'est la cg qui lâche ... J'ai déjà changer la pâte thermique ... je peux encore faire quoi ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> sur ce modèle c'est fréquent que la carte graphique (soudée à la carte mère) lâche
> 
> la avec ton iMac tu joue à la loterie; c'est soit la dalle, et tu peux remplacer; ou la cg et l'iMac est quasi hs ...



+1 



Anderssonpaul a dit:


> le mien c'est la cg qui lâche ... J'ai déjà changer la pâte thermique ... je peux encore faire quoi ?



le vendre un petit prix à un gars sympa.


----------



## ced28 (6 Septembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé pas mal de carte mere d'okaz garantis 3 mois a 249 ce qui n'est pas tres cher en soit, mais si c'est pour que ca recommence, aucun interet.

Il doit bien y avoir un moyen de réparer ces ordi de maniere fiable et durable  .

J'ai trouver un magasin qui me le répare pour 300 et garantis 3 mois et je peux moyennant finance ettendre la garantis a un an ou a deux ans, donc si la personne fait ca, ce que ce probleme doit ce coriger .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

Si pas de solution, ou une personne compétente pour me le réparer, je le vends 80 a venir chercher .
Et bien mon projet de me lancer dans le monde du mac a etes un écheque .


----------



## Pamoi (6 Septembre 2010)

ced28 a dit:


> Et bien mon projet de me lancer dans le monde du mac a etes un écheque .



ben non ... t'as déjà gagné 40&#8364; avec un PC en panne ???? 

Les macs c'est bien et c'est tout ...


----------



## alaincha (6 Septembre 2010)

ced28 a dit:


> je le vends 80 a venir chercher .



Donc tu vends 80 euros un Mac qui ne fonctionne pas et que tu as acheté pour la somme de 40 euros ???

C'est gonflé .


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Septembre 2010)

Oué gonflé quand même ...

Pas de problème de condo sur les Rev C à mon avis CG HS


----------



## ced28 (7 Septembre 2010)

Salut a tous, finallement je garde mon mac, je vais faire les testes.
Je vais deja me procurer un adaptateur mini vga, pour savoir si c'est ma dalle, ou bien ma cg qui est hs et dans tout les cas je remplacerais la pièce.

ps: ce n'est pas la peine de s'énarver si je vendait le mac plus chère que je lavais acheté, j'ai eu lokaz de l'avoir pour trois fois rien, et ej pouvais gagner quelques euros c'est tout.

Au moins ca donne la note des personnes sur le site.

Merci quand meme a tous.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

ced28 a dit:


> Salut a tous, finallement je garde mon mac, je vais faire les testes.
> Je vais deja me procurer un adaptateur mini vga, pour savoir si c'est ma dalle, ou bien ma cg qui est hs et dans tout les cas je remplacerais la pièce.
> 
> ps: ce n'est pas la peine de s'énarver si je vendait le mac plus chère que je lavais acheté, j'ai eu lokaz de l'avoir pour trois fois rien, et ej pouvais gagner quelques euros c'est tout.
> ...


Alors tu donne le prix ou tu l'as acheté et tu veux le vendre le double ? Nous sommes pas des moutons.  Dans ce cas là fallait pas donner le prix d'achat. 

La CG est irremplacable sur les iMac (Sauf certains modèles) Elle est soudée à la carte mère.


----------



## ced28 (8 Septembre 2010)

c'est pour cela que si apres le teste il s'avere que c'est la cg, je change la carte mere, ce qui n'a rien de bien sorcier.
Et des carte mere g5 isight se trouve a la pelle dans les magasins specialisé mac


----------



## Pamoi (8 Septembre 2010)

mouais.


----------

